

Where Has _why Gone? (He is not Jonathan Gillette) - afrombie
http://gigaom.com/2009/08/20/where-has-_why-gone/

======
doki_pen
He most certainly IS Jonathan Gillette. Just do an archive.org search on his
websites. Around 2004 he changes from Jonathan Gillette to Why the Lucky
Stiff.

~~~
Jeremysr
I tried looking at <http://whytheluckystiff.net> on archive.org but he was why
the lucky stiff throughout.

